# Progreso



## andrea333 (Jan 17, 2019)

Hello all,

I just wanted to reach out and see if anyone on this forum lives in the Progreso. I would like to hear from someone that can tell me a little more about this location.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Progreso is a name in more than one Mexican state, and there is also one in Texas. So, to what state do you refer? The one on a beach/seaport in the Yucatan is most likely your tartet. True?

Progreso, ???, Mexico
Progreso, Texas, USA
Progreso, Yucatan, Mexico


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

an answer for every question you can think of is available at the following site....Articles - Articles - YoListo


----------



## andrea333 (Jan 17, 2019)

My apologizes, yes, you are correct. I am referring to Progreso, Yucatan Mexico


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

OK. Now....What do you find attracts you to that particular beach, since there are so many other choices in Mexico?


----------



## andrea333 (Jan 17, 2019)

the price for purchasing property and its pretty close to Merida and Cancun if I ever get bored.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

andrea333 said:


> the price for purchasing property and its pretty close to Merida and Cancun if I ever get bored.


Those are some excellent reasons! Merida is Fabulous..Cancun... each to his... Playa? Some GREAT FOOD from ALL Over the world and often pretty high quality... 1 or 2 roads back from the beach and homes can be very reasonable.. On The Beach Means Lots of wind and blowing sand and salt/corrosion issues.. Lots of Ex-Pats, so lots of info available.. IMHO Draw Backs? Airports are Cancun 4 to 5 hours away and Merida IIRC flights leave very early in the morning like 6 AM? Easter week is CRAZY...Think Mardi Gras. Ahhhhhh but Great Medical Services.. Banking Options are unlimited.. Culture Opera..Merida is very Cultural even by today's standards.. State of the art cinemas with order buttons in the arms for beverages and even "DRINKS" easy bus ride into Merida from ALL the beach towns ...


----------



## andrea333 (Jan 17, 2019)

Thank you for the information! It sounds as if you are a fan of the area!!


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

andrea333 said:


> Thank you for the information! It sounds as if you are a fan of the area!!


 If it weren't for some personal mostly health issues we would be there now.. click on the link I supplied and find all your looking for concerning the area.. 2nd easier link http://www.yolisto.com/index


----------



## andrea333 (Jan 17, 2019)

Thanks again !!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

https://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/canadian-man-stabbed-to-death/


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Seems....Pretty Obvious that it was some sort of passion driven crime..This has no reflection on the Progreso Beach Communities


chicois8 said:


> https://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/canadian-man-stabbed-to-death/


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Sorry but it appears the Yolisto pages are no longer operational.. Its truly sad to see so many good boards are dropped in exchange for face book.. IMHO FB is for research , what fingers are to advanced mathematics...


----------



## mkillar (Aug 10, 2020)

Hopefully, I'll be a new expat in Progreso sometime in the near future. Any other suggestions for info on Progreso since those links don't operate?


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

I would Suggest google :ranger: a Map of Progreso Beach Yucatan and write down the names of all the towns and let your fingers do the walking. There used to be dozens of site's some surely remain?:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## jim1942 (Sep 2, 2020)

Progreso is very inexpensive to reside in. I would retire in Progreso but my age (78) health insurance, if I could afford it) would be astronomical....


----------

